
Cops: Pokémon Go used to lure victims of armed robbery spree - alt_
http://www.polygon.com/2016/7/10/12139968/cops-pokemon-go-used-to-lure-victims-of-armed-robbery-spree
======
nostrademons
[http://www.snopes.com/2016/07/10/armed-robbers-used-
pokemon-...](http://www.snopes.com/2016/07/10/armed-robbers-used-pokemon-go/)

